# Sulphur plasma light - Wow!



## LightForce (Sep 9, 2007)

Surfing acroos the net I found THIS

Innovative conception of lighting that lives in the shadow from of HMI lamps from 1990, but it's so bright that can outshine near all HID's! It has a continuous spectrum, 140000 lm at 1 kW and very long life.


----------



## Kraid (Sep 9, 2007)

Now, how do we make this portable!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The videos here are pretty amazing.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that's something. I wonder what it was like being in its illuminating presence?


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice find. Put that in flashlight


----------



## Daekar (Sep 10, 2007)

rizky_p said:


> Nice find. Put that in flashlight



Well the link that LuxLuthor posted did mention that they've achieved it as low as 15W. Depending on the lm/watt rating, this could in the future replace HID. However, I would imagine it increases in efficiency the more energy you throw at it like HID, so it's hard to say, and that's the microwave input, not including the energy for the cooling fan which they mention in the first link. Something to watch closely!


----------



## James S (Sep 10, 2007)

this technology does seem to be making a comeback. Perhaps improvements in the microwave portion of it will make it more feasible now this would be great. Wasn't I just reading here the other day that a rear projection TV company will be releasing all their new sets with a microwave pumped, electrodeless HID type lamp? This is all good stuff. I especially liked some info further down their page about using a rotating polarized microwave feed instead of physically rotating the bulb as that was something that was a problem in early models.


----------



## Nukelear (Sep 10, 2007)

This could make for a true multi-purpose light... You can see what is for dinner and cook it at the same time. From all the information that has been linked the technology looks quite fragile at the moment, i doubt we will see any sort of mass produced portable and durable product for a while.


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 11, 2007)

yes imagine you can cook your dinner with the flashlight head removed 
Does placing the sulphur bulb inside microwave oven will make it bright like in the video? since a normal household microwave oven has rating atleast 800w output. 

electrode-less means it will last a really long time even outlast an LED?

My grandson will have better time with flashlight than me!


----------



## sulphur plasma (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for your enthusiasm for the sulphur plasma light, you can see our videos @ :http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sulphur+plasma

For more information please visit: http://www.sulphurplasma.com

Here comes the Sun!!!


----------



## scaredofthedark (Sep 14, 2007)

wattage is too high might need a portable generator to run this stuff
hahaha


----------



## Kinnza (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont think the sulfur plasma tech is going to be avalaible for flashlights. Since it was invented in 1994 (if i remember well), efforts to make it avalaible in low wattages had failed. In the last two years, this conception has been developed a bit more and its been commercialized.

But, for what i know, the high efficiency just happen in the high wattage models.

It would be nice a portable sulfur plasma system, but i believe its very difficult to happen. This technology has suffered a lacking of fund for research, and i dont think its going to change, cos most lighting companies are concentrating on LEDs and OLEDS.

*Sulphur plasma*, are you working in smaller versions? Or its basically intended for fixed lighting?


----------



## Robocop (Sep 17, 2007)

Portable or not the flashaholic in me thinks this is simply very interesting to watch. There is a certain futaristic feel to it none the less. In the videos I watched it looked like the lamp had to sit at a lower power for some time before getting brighter......maybe that was to show the different levels.

Can anyone say if this lamp needs to warm up for a while befre it gets brighter? Is it like an HID lamp where the longer it runs the brighter it becomes?


----------



## sulphur plasma (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi This film should give you an idea of how long the sulphur plasma takes to ignite: http://youtube.com/watch?v=SQycD8X5UmI&mode=related&search==


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 17, 2007)

Did anyone watch the youtube video posted on one of the pages about sulphur? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0dyvoVV5Tk

kinda funny using a comedic spoof for sulphur education


----------



## James S (Sep 17, 2007)

LOOK AROUND YOU!!! That is the funniest show in the history of the world  well... it's definitely worth watching.

I have a bunch of those on DVD, they just crack me up. I hadn't thought to look on YouTube, but you should ALL watch them all


----------



## David_Web (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope you push this for "portable" light for construction sites and the like. natrium and mercury is not nice :green:

I also hope you have poked as people like Barco etc.
This would be great in projectors. Sadly I don't see this come to consumer level products as they live on lamp sales.
However I would see something like this go into Barcos large venue projectors.
30k lumens is just not enough  They need more :twothumbs


----------



## tlordon (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy to see Enthusiastic People 
RF/Induction Lamps are the Future of lighting.. 
One day low wattage as well


----------



## BigusLightus (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. The future is now! However, I don't want to be anywhere near an operating magnetron. I don't even like to be close to the microwave oven when it is operating so a hand held version has a few hurdles to jump.

Can you say "shielding"? I knew you could.

I wonder what effect the 2.45 gHz magnetron has on wireless networking and cordless phones which also operate in the ~ 2.4 - 2.5 gig range?


----------



## 65535 (Sep 28, 2007)

The entire assembly is housed inside an integrated Faraday cage and all EMF's are contained inside the cage. The problem is that the minimum wattage IIRC is about 300 watts, making it a pretty high powered light.


----------



## Rubycon (Sep 30, 2007)

Microwave ovens put out more ELF than anything else.

If they are leaking lots of 2450MHz, they should be repaired or thrown out.

Shredding is the best way to get rid of them! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0TpLBObBj4

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 30, 2007)

Cigarman said:


> Did anyone watch the youtube video posted on one of the pages about sulphur?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0dyvoVV5Tk
> 
> kinda funny using a comedic spoof for sulphur education



Wow. The lesson I learned from that is don't mess with British scientists!!


----------

